# System six vs six 13



## jalohr (Jun 1, 2007)

I want to upgrade and can't decide between the six 13 and system 6. I do mostly 40-50 mile/rides and the occasional triathlon. I have been riding an aluminum frame for years and am ready for an upgrade. Any thoughts would be appreciated


----------



## cartecs3 (Dec 4, 2006)

I sat on the System Six in the store and just knew I was going to buy it. After taking it out and riding it.. there was no contest. I'd say go test ride them both and see which one you like the most. I used to ride a Trek 1600 for everything 10 - 60 miles and it was pretty rough on longer rides.. System Six is oh so smooth and very stiff.. accelerates quickly and responds very well to anything I ask out of it. 

I can't give much of a opposing point of view about the six13 though I just rode it around the parking lot. I got the '08 Rival System Six which is incredibly priced.. I'm really loving the switch to SRAM componentry also..


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Cartexs3,

How do you like the SRAM grouppo ?


----------



## jalohr (Jun 1, 2007)

Test rode an ultegra-equipped six 13 this weekend. Thought it was really fast but a bit harsh. Will ride a system6 with SRAM when my LBS gets one in my size in stock. Unfortunately will take a few weeks. Have heard good things about SRAM though.


----------



## cartecs3 (Dec 4, 2006)

zamboni said:


> Cartexs3,
> 
> How do you like the SRAM grouppo ?


I like it better than any Shimano grouppo I've used.. (105 & Ultegra). The shifting was weird at first but after like 20 mins in the saddle I got accustomed to it and honestly I love it now. I think it's easier to shift while out of the saddle, sprinting, or what not. I like the way the shifts "feel" too.. I dunno it feels more solid.. snappy... responsive and definately has a more mechanical (I heard "campy-like".. but I've never used campy) feeling to it. 

It's lighter than ultegra (and yet cheaper), the brake hoods are 10x more comfortable, and I get much more responsive shifts out of it than I have with either Shimano grouppos I've used.. I won't be going back to Shimano any time soon I don't believe. I haven't ridden it in like 5 days though and I only have about ~200 miles on the bike so that's my limited opinion on it right now. I'm supposed to do a century this weekend--I say supposed to because this past weekend I did a 50mi mtb race on my SS and that about killed me.


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

I would have to second what *cartecs3* says about Sram’s shifting qualities.
I test rode a SystemSix with Sram’s Force drive train and a SuperSix with Campy’s Record gruppo. The difference between Force and Rival is in the lighter weight materials used in Force line, while the operation is the same for both. I thought the Sram shifted just a tad faster and the feeling is more intuitive then Campy. I also felt my DA Six13 shifted as well as Campy about 9 out of 10 times, just every once and awhile DA seems to skip a tooth and hesitates during a shift. I still find DA brakes to be the best and the new skeleton Campy’s were disappointing. Sram will be release a new gruppo this fall and it will be called Red. It will also be compatible with Force and Rival components. The Red shifters will be improved over Force in that the throw will be shorter, the reach will be adjustable, and the brake levers will be of a longer length(more like the competition). You will also be able to trim the front derailleur on the large chain wheel. I’m moving from DA to Force derailleurs and Rival shifters on the new bike and once Red is out, I will replace the Rival shifters with Red.


----------



## pedal2tahoe (Nov 10, 2006)

*Go for the Six*

I replaced my Trek Madone with a Six13 a few months ago, and it was truely the best bike that I had ridden to that date. It was faster, more responsive, and I let everyone that would listen know about it. Even raced it a couple of times.

Then I had an opportunity to buy a Systemsix.

Wife thought I was insane (I was always praising the six13).

Got the System, and was absolutely floored that it was so much faster AND smoother
than the six13. At first I thought my computer was broken, because of the time differences on my usual routes(using the same wheelset).

I reccommend both bikes, but if I had the choice, go with the Systemsix


----------

